# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Рисование с детьми

## Домик в деревне

Назрел вопрос. Как вы рисуете? Какие материалы применяете? Бумага, карандаши, какую технику?
Давайте в этой теме делиться находками и другими наблюдениями по теме.

Мы любим рисовать так. Я делаю контур восковым мелком, а сын кисточкой с гуашью или акварелью сверху покрывает. Контур при этом проступает сквозь акварель. Особенно нам последнее время нравится делать контур белым и пока не покроешь акварелью, не видно, что там нарисовано.

Очень понравились ссылки такие. 
Возможно, вы найдете себе что-то интересное по ним.
http://ejka.ru/blog/risunok/405.html
http://www.risovashka.ru/index.php?o...=83&Itemid=128
http://www.howtodrawit.com
http://www.drawspace.com

Очень мне драконы тут нравятся http://www.howtodrawit.com/howtodrawadragon.html

----------


## Kusya

ссылочки интересные, спасибо!
нам недавно подарили акварельные карандаши, они рисуют как обычные карандаши, а потом с помощью кисточки и воды получается эффект акварельных красок, осваиваем их сейчас..

а вчера нашла на лабиринте такие книжечки 
Я рисую мир. Деревья http://www.labirint.ru/books/276573/
Я рисую мир. Космос http://www.labirint.ru/books/276574/, 
причем их можно даже не покупать, там есть иллюстрации хорошего качества, все подробно и понятно.

----------


## Домик в деревне

источник http://semirina.livejournal.com/ 

Когда я прошу чью-нибудь маму показать детские рисунки, мама начинает отбирать те, которые ей нравятся.
А нравятся ей обычно те, которые нарисованы красиво и "похоже", по правилам.
Детские каракули и головоноги обычно пролистываются, как недостойные внимания.
Я, честно говоря, тоже дочкиных каракулей не сохранила.
Ибо и сама только недавно узнала, какой сакральный смысл несут все эти каляки-маляки.
Оказывается, если проследить внимательно за развитием "свободного детского рисования" (то есть не по образцу или заданию, а по свободной воле художника), то можно увидеть потрясающую логику и связь с психическим развитием малыша.
Сначала детка обнаруживает, что некоторые штуки могут оставлять следы. И тычет пишущей штукой, практически не глядя на бумагу (если это бумага).
Это - хаотические каракули.
Кстати, взрослому подделать такие каракули невозможно. Разве что под гипнозом.
Чуть позже кроха заметит, что этими следами ОН САМ может управлять.
Куда захочу - туда поведу карандаш!
Власть над следами.
Взрослому - ерунда, а ребенку - целое открытие. Он учится управлять движениями. Он с удовольствием тренирует эту способность. При каждом удобном случае.
Рисунки малыша - множество повторяющихся элементов. Это - циркулярные каракули.
Вот, например, очень прекрасные: http://semirina.livejournal.com/1876...eplyto=4882647
Их смысл в плане психического развития - отработка зрительно-моторной координации, связи "глаз-рука".
А потом начинается самое интересное: малыш осваивает пространство листа.
Каляки-маляки рисует не просто так, а выстраивая определенную композицию.
Рисунки в это время абсолютно не нравятся взрослым. Просто зачирканный лист, по их мнению.
Но исследователи утверждают, что именно в этот период закладывается способность к композиционному построению рисунка. И если этот период упущен, то научиться этому позже уже практически невозможно.

Если в это время ребенок начиркает на стене, а его отругают изо всех сил, он может перестать рисовать. Надолго. А то и навсегда.
Это блокировка рисования.
Ее можно снять, если правильно сопровождать в дальнейшем.

Увы, но когда малыш приносит свое творение - лист, где живут каряки-моряки, и они появляются одна за другой, накладываются друг на друга, прячутся, занимают свободные места, взрослые не видят этого буйства чувств. И начинают, как правило, учить ребенка рисовать: "Нарисуй солнышко! Смотри, вот так... вот так... и лучики..."
Или расспрашивают: " А это что ты нарисовал?", и грузят своими ассоциациями: "Это птичка, да? Какая хорошая птичка получилась!"
И ребенок порой привыкает в угоду взрослым придумывать, что он нарисовал. И поддакивать. И пододвигать листок маме: "Нарисуй, я не умею".
А это была ещё совсем даже не птичка. Это каряка-моряка. Развитые каракули.

А потом, в норме годам к двум или даже чуть раньше, появляется в рисунках круг. И внутри него - две точки.

Круг с точками - это первое изображение человека.
И вот с этого момента начинается новая эпоха - эпоха изобразительного рисования.
Вот теперь ребенок рисует "что-то". Вернее, кого-то.

И начинается потрясающая штука: ребенок сам изобретает язык, на котором выражает свой внутренний мир в рисунках.
И идет этот процесс лет до 7-8.
Удивительные открытия делает ребенок, который рисует сам, не по заданию и не хором. Потрясающие. Взрослому сроду до этого не додуматься, только самым гениальным.
Я была потрясена просто до фибров души.

Только одну вещь расскажу.
Мне давали ссылку на рисунок, где солнышко ложится спать (я надеюсь, мама сейчас прочитает и напомнит, где рисунок лежит - все комментарии перерыла, не могу найти)
Черная такая постелька, и кружочек -солнышко - над ней.

И (внимание!) в центре кружочка-солнышка - черное пятнышко. Солнышко помечено тем же цветом, что постелька.

И знаете почему?
Потому что уже в два года ребенок почувствовал, что если человек что-то думает сделать, то это уже как бы существует. Он отмечает психическое действие!
Солнышко думает лечь в черную постельку.
И малыш его помечает черным - рисует "солнышкину мысль".

Научить такому нельзя.
Нужно только не мешать.

Вот эта способность изображать особым языком особые вещи (маленький ребенок не рисует реальность, зачем? Она и так существует. Он рисует только то, что живет в его душе) актуальна до 8 лет примерно.
Дальше уже ребенку важно рисовать так, чтобы было похоже.
И вот тут только пора начинать учить.

А до этого - грамотно сопровождать.

источник http://semirina.livejournal.com/

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://soznatelno.ru/avtor/ozerova/8...-09-22-02.html

Марина Озерова, педагог, психолог:

 Время от времени меня спрашивают о рисовании. Курс о рисовании я собирала по крупицам в течение многих лет, информации в сети или в литературе не так уж много, это моя излюбленная тема, и я ее не буду помещать в открытом доступе.

1. Первое, и главное: НЕ РИСУЙТЕ за ребенка. Ребенок должен САМ придумывать образ, иначе рисование как творческое занятие теряет смысл. Рисуя ему по его просьбе машинку, девочку, зайчика и т.п. вы только закрепляете шаблон, из которого потом не выбраться. Поскольку мышление у ребенка образное, это ограничение мышления, а не только изображения чего-либо. К этому же пункту относятся детские раскраски - совершенно ненужная вещь, внушающая ребенку невозможность собственного творчества.

2. Избавьтесь от фломастеров, поскольку они очень вредный материал. В чем их негативное влияние:
- они не дают возможность смешивать цвета;
- неестественные, слишком яркие цвета;
- не дают управлять собой, т.е. ребенку не нужно прикладывать усилия, так как при рисовании карандашом или мелком, фломастер почти не требует нажима. Невозможно регулировать нажим.

3. Любой нормально развивающийся ребенок на определенном этапе САМ дойдет до изображения конкретных образов. Запаситесь терпением, ждите, когда среди множества "каляк-маляк" вдруг появится что-то осмысленное. Ребенок САМ захочет изобразить нечто, не переживайте, и не забегайте вперед - не нужно нарушать естественный процесс.

4. Если ребенок учится у старших братьев или сестер, это не страшно, он может за ними повторять, авторитет детей он переступит, в отличие от вашего шаблона.

5. Обучать "правильному" рисованию, многоплановости изображения, наложению теней и прочему следует не ранее 10-11 лет, когда рисунок ребенка становится "правдоподобным".

ИГРА и ТВОРЧЕСТВО являются главными развивающими факторами в дошкольном возрасте. Помните об этом!

----------


## Ёжик

Мы еще пальчиковыми красками в ванной рисовать любим.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Kusya, спасибо за информацию про акварельные карандаши, не пробовали такие, присмотримся.
Ежик, мы в ванной не так чтобы любим, но несколько раз рисовали простой гуашью. Надо еще попробовать. Пальчиковые краски уж больно быстро расходуются и дорого стоят. А сама я их еще делать не научилась. Никто не знает рецепт пальчиковых красок? Надо, наверное, освоить самостоятельное изготовление.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Вот такой вариант знаю: 500 г муки, 2 ст. л. соли 2 ст. л. раст масла, добавить воды до консистенции сметаны, тщательно перемешать, лучше миксером и разлить в отдельные баночки, ну и добавить краситель, можно растительный (свекла, морковь и т.д.), можно красители для пасхальных яиц, ну или какие-либо другие. А вобще есть еще способ из крахмала, там варить надо, точно не знаю как.

----------


## IRISCHKA

> нам недавно подарили акварельные карандаши, они рисуют как обычные карандаши, а потом с помощью кисточки и воды получается эффект акварельных красок, осваиваем их сейчас..


А где можно купить такие акварельные карандаши?

----------


## kazangi

такой же эффект, как и восковые мелки, дает свечка, мы часто тоже рисуем огарочками

----------


## IRISCHKA

Мы тоже свечками делали контуры.
 Рисуем мы...лучше будет сказать чем мы только не рисуем, всем от чего только остаются следы, чаще всего конечно гуашью. А вот Анютка обожает просто ручками шариковыми рисовать, преимущественно синими. А также на чем только не рисуем, на стенах, мебели, белье, руках-ногах и даже на ковре раскрашиваем листики.

----------


## kiara

А мы пока все больше уважаем растительные трафареты)
Из картофеля, из яблока, можно из капусты мелкой.
Или простые трафаретики из губок хозяйственных (не фигурные, а просто губка сворачивается в штампик для удобства держания).
Карандаши мы используем восковые треугольные, или простые, но тоже треугольные, а поскольку кисточек треугольных я не видела пока, то ими не рисуем)))
На всяк.случай - вот треугольные мелки (у нас такие как раз) http://www.lillu.ru/published/public...52-016_enl.jpg

----------


## IRISCHKA

мы тоже трафаретами раньше много рисовали, но сейчас перерасли чтоль, не хотят, больше рисуют "полные картинки" со смыслом. А Соню это не цепляет, пока во всяком случае. Мы с ней начинали только, она пару раз поштампует и переходит на пальцы. Ей очень нравится окунать пальцы в краску и рисовать-мазюкать. Первый раз рисовала в 6 мес., вот так и прилюбила. Она вот буквально на днях рисовала ватными палочками минут 5, а потом пальцы запустила как обычно и визжит от удовольствия.

----------


## kiara

Губками удобно отрабатывать разные движения кисти руки, кистью так не получится, а для укрепления связок - отлично!
И как раз таки губкой очень удобно "полную картину" сделать, трехлетке большой лист кистью зарисовать сложно бывает, а губкой движения позволяют делать большие заштриховки.
Полезно любителям фломиков, которые не помогают ручки укреплять, иной раз смотришь на ребенка 2-3-4 лет, а у него карандашик/мелок/кисть просто пляшут даже в кулачке, тогда и выручает губка.
А еще много таких педантов бывает)))) Мой Ку из таких - не нра ощущения краски на ладони, только сейчас стал окунать пальцы в краску и с таким страдальчески-отвращенным видом рисует)))) Спрашиваю, раз не нра, зачем тогда рисуешь так "такая работа, что ж поделать",- со вздохом отвечает)))))) умора с них!

----------


## IRISCHKA

Ну может и удобно отрабатывать движения, я не спорю, но не буду же я заставлять. Рисовали так, да, но почему-то интерес угас. А вот насчет того, что карандаш пляшет, я не знаю даже что и сказать, вот у Меня Алешка как в 1,5 года взял в руки карандаш, правильно, крепко, так и не отпускает. 
А как интересно принцесс и феечек губками рисовать-заштриховывать, а животных, природу, праздники разные, они в основном такого плана рисуют рисунки. Тонкой кисточкой контуры обводят, толстой разукрашивают.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Я помню, у нас был одно время прямо бум трафаретно-губковый. Мы на кусках обоев рисовали, благо мама отдала " связку" советских еще, бумажных обоев (пригодились). И на полу стилили, ползали почти голышом, а так как от красок "не оторвать" было, плавно переходили рисовать в ванну (чтоб отмыться сразу потом).
А то, что детки уморительны, это да! Я прочитала про Ку и улыбнулась, Юля у меня тоже пальчиковыми красками не рисовала, не нравилось, я ей чуть опущу пальчик в краску, чтоб показать, что к чему, а она, прям по инерции об себя вытирает. А вот Соня очень любит, да она и в еду руки совала и размазывала с удовольствием. И Анюта такая же. Вот правда старшие дети пальчиковыми не рисовали, потому как не знала я тогда таковых. Да и не знала что можно руками рисовать, а вот губками рисовали и даже кисти были с поролоном на конце.

----------


## mamaRita

Домик, спасибо тебе сердечное за процитированные статьи! Это наш больной вопрос, рисование... А я-то все думала, почему оно у нас не идет? А теперь поняла. Будем исправляться.

----------


## mamaRita

Насчет рисования контуров воском читала еще, что можно загадывать деткам загадки, а отгадки воском рисовать, чтобы они закрасили и увидели отгадку.

----------


## kiara

> я не знаю даже что и сказать, вот у Меня Алешка как в 1,5 года взял в руки карандаш, правильно, крепко, так и не отпускает.


Ирин, так детки все разные! Ты про своих пишешь, а я говорю не конкретно, а вообще о том, что может быть и такое. И в подобных случаях широкое рисование очень хорошо помогает.
Ведь пинцетный захват не от природы у деток появляется, его развивать надо, у моего Ку в 9,5 месяцев уже пальчики складывались правильно,а у Ника лишь к 2-м годам где-то... а есть детки,что и в 4 не могут шепотку сложить или взять что-то пинцетным захватом, просто связки слабоваты или моторика нарушена/не развита..
Если у ребеночка нарушена/не сформирована мелкая моторика, то и рисовать он будет более крупные предметы, так сказать из зоны крупной моторики, чем слаженнее будет работа пальчиков и руки в дальнейшем, тем мельче и рисунки будут становиться. Это чисто Монтессорианская техника, она считала, и не безосновательно, что сначала нужно дать ребенку осознать то, что он будет делать на всех уровнях чувств, уж потом усложнять. То есть сначала писать букву, а уж потом её читать. И писать отнюдь не прибором, а пальчиком - сначала ощупывавшая букву, после повторяя контур на песке, манке. При таком подходе связки успевают укрепиться и формируется пинцетный захват, ребенок сразу и правильно, легко берет прибор для письма и уже не испытывает проблем с тем, как писать, какой рукой, что за буква. И почерк хороший ровный, потому что рука не пляшет, не устает.
Но при этом всегда есть детки, у которых связки крепки и им сразу просто удобно брать все пинцетным захватом, без особых усилий со стороны родителей)
Прошу прощения за многобукв)))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Спасибо всем за много букв. Почерпнули для себя интересное. Будем пробовать с губками, огарками и карандашики треугольные поищу. Мы недавно купили камушки цветные. А ля вальдорфские. Рисуют обалденно, очень удобно располагаются в ручке, но, заразы, быстро кончаются.

----------


## kiara

Ой, Олесик - расскажи про камни, они как по ощущениям, как сухие мелки или как масляные/акварельные/восковые?
Я на них уже год смотрю, все думаю-купить не купить)

----------


## ÐÐµÑÐ½ÑÑÐºÐ°

Ð° Ð¼Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼ ÑÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾! ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ñ Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÐ°Ð¶Ð½ÑÐµ ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð»Ð¸. Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÐ¼ Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ðº. Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð²ÑÐ´Ð°Ð²Ð»Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð· ÑÑÐ±Ð¸ÐºÐ° - Ð³Ð¾ÑÐµ ÑÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑ Ð½ÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÑ, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð»Ð¾Ð¶Ð°ÑÑÑ ÐºÐ°Ð¿Ð»ÑÐ¼Ð¸. Ð¾Ð½ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÐµÑ Ð½ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ ÐºÐ°Ð¿ÐµÐ»Ñ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐ°, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð±ÐµÑÐµÑ Ð·ÑÐ±Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐºÑ Ð¸ ÑÐ¼ÐµÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÑ, ÑÐ¼ÐµÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÑ, ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ñ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑÑ))) Ð²Ð¾Ñ ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ ÑÑÐ¸Ð¼ Ð·Ð°Ð½ÑÐ»ÑÑ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ðº Ð¿Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾. Ð° ÑÐ°Ðº Ð¼Ñ Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼ Ñ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾...Ð¾Ð½ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑ. ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÑ Ð² Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ "Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð³Ð°ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸", ÑÑÐ¾ ÐºÑÑÐ³Ð¸ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ, Ð¾Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸ ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾, ÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ¸..... Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ ÐµÑÐµ ÐºÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ - ÑÑÐ¾, Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ñ, ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð³Ð°ÑÐµÐ»Ñ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹.... Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð° Ð½ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð·  ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾: ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð½ÑÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð°Ð¿Ñ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð°ÑÐºÐ° Ð¿Ð°Ð¿Ðµ! Ð¿Ð°Ð¿Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð» Ð¾ÑÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾!!! )))))) ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð° Ð½Ðµ Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð´Ð°Ð»Ð°. Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑÑ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ñ Ð¾Ð·ÐµÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹. Ð´Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¾-Ð´Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°Ð»Ð°, Ð¸ Ð´Ð¾ ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ñ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð½Ð¸ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ðµ Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ. Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½ÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð»ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ¾Ð´.

----------


## IRISCHKA

ÐÐ¸ÑÑÐ°Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ Ð»ÑÐ±ÑÑ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ, Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð±ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ. Ð ÐµÑÐµ Ð¼Ñ Ð¿Ð»Ð°ÑÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð¼ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ.

----------


## Kusya

> Ð Ð³Ð´Ðµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð°ÐºÐ²Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐµ ÐºÐ°ÑÐ°Ð½Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¸?


 IRISCHKA, Ð½Ð°Ð¼ Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð´ÑÑÐ·ÑÑ Ð¸Ð· Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð°, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ñ ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¾, Ð³Ð´Ðµ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¸ ÐºÑÐ¿Ð»ÐµÐ½Ñ. 
Ð²Ð¾Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ»Ð° Ð½Ð° ÐÐ·Ð¾Ð½Ðµ, Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/7015604/.

..Ð¸ Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÐ°Ð¶Ð¸ Ð¼Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð¼! Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð´Ð° ÐºÐ°Ð¶ÐµÑÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ñ Ð¸Ñ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð»Ñ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ, ÑÐµÐ¼ ÑÐµÐ±ÐµÐ½Ð¾Ðº)) Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ°Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¸ ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÐºÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÐ¸ Ð½Ð° Ð¾ÐºÐ¾ÑÐºÐ°Ñ...

----------


## ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº Ð² Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð½Ðµ

> ÐÐ¹, ÐÐ»ÐµÑÐ¸Ðº - ÑÐ°ÑÑÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð½Ð¸, Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¿Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÐ¼, ÐºÐ°Ðº ÑÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð¼ÐµÐ»ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐµ/Ð°ÐºÐ²Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐµ/Ð²Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµ?
> Ð¯ Ð½Ð° Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð³Ð¾Ð´ ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÑ, Ð²ÑÐµ Ð´ÑÐ¼Ð°Ñ-ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑ Ð½Ðµ ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑ)


ÐÐºÑÐ°Ð½, Ð½Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ñ Ñ ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾, ÐºÐ°Ðº ÑÐ¾Ð¿ÑÑÑÑÐ²ÑÑÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÑ, Ñ.Ðº. Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÐµÑÐ°Ð» Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð· Ð¸Ð· Ð¼Ð°Ð³Ð°Ð·Ð¸Ð½Ð°, Ð½Ñ Ð¸ Ð´Ð¾Ð±Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ð¸Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÑ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°ÑÑ (ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½ÐµÐ²ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾, ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾). Ð ÑÑÑÐºÐµ ÑÐµÐ±ÐµÐ½ÐºÐ° Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ´Ð¾Ð±Ð½Ð¾ Ð»ÐµÐ¶Ð°Ñ, ÑÐ¸Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ´Ð¾Ð±Ð½ÐµÐµ ÐºÐ°ÑÐ°Ð½Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ°, Ð½Ð¾ Ð¼Ñ Ð´Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ Ð²Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ñ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð¼ÐµÑÐ°, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ Ð²Ð¸Ð¶Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð°, Ð»Ð¾Ð²ÑÐµÐµ Ð´ÐµÑÐ¶Ð¸Ñ. ÐÐ½Ð¸ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑÑ, ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð² ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ðµ Ð½Ð°ÑÑÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð²Ð¾ÑÐº Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ñ, Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸Ð¸, Ð½Ðµ ÑÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´, Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐ½ÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÐµÑÑÑ. ÐÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐµ, ÐÐµÑÑ!

----------


## ÐÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°

Ð Ð¼Ñ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¸ Ð²ÑÑ Ð¸ Ð½Ð° Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼... ÐÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ñ Ð¿Ð°Ð»ÑÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÑ ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¾Ðº, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐµÑÐ³Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÐµ ÐºÐ°ÑÐ°Ð½Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¸, Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ ÐºÐ°ÑÐ°Ð½Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¸, Ð°ÐºÐ²Ð°ÑÐµÐ»Ñ, ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸ Ð³ÑÐ°ÑÑ. Ð Ð¼ÐµÐ»ÐºÐ¸ Ð²Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµ, Ð¸ Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÐ°Ð¶Ð½ÑÐµ ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐºÐ¸, Ð¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½Ñ ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¾Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð½Ð¶ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ð°) ÐÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð·Ð°Ð½ÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð² ÑÐºÐ¾Ð»Ñ Ð¸ÑÐºÑÑÑÑÐ², ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÑ. Ð¨Ð°Ð±Ð»Ð¾Ð½Ñ, Ð´Ð°, Ð½Ð¾ ÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð¸Ð½ÐµÑÐµÑÑÐ½Ð¾. ÐÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¸Ð¼Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÑÐµÑ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð°) ÐÐµÐ´Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¸ ÑÑÐ»ÑÐ¿Ð°Ð½Ñ Ð² Ð²Ð°Ð·Ðµ, Ð¾Ð½ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð» ÑÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÑ, Ð° Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð° Ð²ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð½ÑÐµ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑ Ð² ÑÐ¿Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐµ, Ð¸ Ð² Ð²Ð°Ð·Ðµ, Ð¸ Ð² ÑÑÐ°ÐºÐ°Ð½Ðµ, Ð¸ Ð² Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐµ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»)) Ð ÑÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ñ) ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð½Ñ, ÐµÐ¼Ñ 2,10 Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¾, Ð¼Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ´ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ Ð² ÐÐ¾Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹, Ð¾Ð½ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐµÐ½Ðµ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð» Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ðº. Ð¯ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ - Ð½Ñ Ð·Ð°ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¶Ðµ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¶Ðµ ÑÑÐ¶Ð°Ñ ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð°, Ð²Ð´ÑÑÐ³ ÑÐ¾Ð·ÑÐµÐ²Ð°Ð¼ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½ÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÑ?. Ð Ð¾Ð½ ÑÐ´Ð¸Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ - Ð½Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¶Ðµ ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°! =)

----------


## mamaRita

ÐÐ°ÐºÐ°Ñ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÑÑÑ! :Smile:  Ð Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ Ð½Ð° Ð¼Ð»Ð°Ð´ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ¼Ð¸Ð»ÑÐ»Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð½ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð», Ð²ÐµÐ·Ð´Ðµ-Ð²ÐµÐ·Ð´Ðµ Ñ ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»!... Ð Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð² 2,3 Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð¸ Ñ Ð½Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½Ð° Ð·Ð°Ð½ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼... ÐÐ¼Ñ Ð½ÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð°... Ð ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¾Ð½ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÑÑÐ°Ð» ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ :Frown:  ÐÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ... ÐÐ°Ðº Ð¸ ÐÑÑÐµÐ¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð°-ÑÐ¾... Ð¢ÐµÐ¿ÐµÑÑ Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾ Ð»ÐµÐ·ÑÑ ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¸Ð¼, ÑÐ¾ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ¾ÑÐ»ÑÐ¼, ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð½Ðµ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾ Ñ ÑÐ°Ð±Ð»Ð¾Ð½Ð°Ð¼Ð¸.

----------


## ÐÐµÑÐ½ÑÑÐºÐ°

Ð´ÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾Ð½ÐºÐ¸, Ð²Ð¾Ñ Ð½ÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½ ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÑ. Ð²Ñ ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¼ÐµÐ»ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÑÐµ, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¸ ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ? Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð° Ð¸ÐºÐµÐµÐ²ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐ¼Ð¸, ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð³ÑÐ°ÑÑÑ. Ð½Ð¸ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ²Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ....... ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°Ðº ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð»Ð° ÑÐ¾?

----------


## ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº Ð² Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð½Ðµ

> Ð´ÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾Ð½ÐºÐ¸, Ð²Ð¾Ñ Ð½ÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½ ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÑ. Ð²Ñ ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¼ÐµÐ»ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÑÐµ, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¸ ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ? Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð° Ð¸ÐºÐµÐµÐ²ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐ¼Ð¸, ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð³ÑÐ°ÑÑÑ. Ð½Ð¸ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ²Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ....... ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°Ðº ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð»Ð° ÑÐ¾?


 ÐÐºÐ²Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑ! ÐÐ»Ð¸ Ð³ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾Ð± Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð¶Ðµ Ð±ÑÐ»Ð°. Ð Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµ-ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð³ÑÐ°ÑÑ, Ð° Ð°ÐºÐ²Ð°ÑÐµÐ»Ñ!!

----------


## polya

Ð´Ð°, Ð³ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð¶Ðµ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾ (Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÐ»ÐºÐ¾Ð² ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð¼Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð³ÑÐ±ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¹ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, Ð° Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ).

----------


## ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº Ð² Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð½Ðµ

ÐÑÐ¾ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ñ ÑÑÑ Ð½ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½ÑÐ»Ð° Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ Ð³ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð¼ÑÑÐ»Ñ, ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ñ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ð°ÐµÑ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ñ ÑÐµÐ±ÐµÐ½ÐºÐ¾Ð¼. 

ÐÐµ Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÐµÐ¼Ñ ÑÐ°Ð±Ð»Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÐµ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð½ÑÑÐºÐ¸, Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ°Ð´Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ´, Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð½Ð°Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÐºÑÑÐ³Ð¸, ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð±ÐµÑÐµÑ Ð² ÑÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑÑÐµ-ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÑÐ¸Ð¹ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð¼ÐµÑ, ÑÐ¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð² Ð´ÑÑÐµ "ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ°Ñ ÐºÐ»Ð°ÑÑÐ½Ð°Ñ Ð»Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ñ, Ð¾Ð½Ð° Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð° ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð² Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð½Ñ, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð² Ð´ÑÑÐ³ÑÑ, Ð° ÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÐ½ÑÐ»Ð°, ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ°Ñ Ð¿Ð»ÑÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ° ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ°Ñ, ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐµÐ²Ð°ÑÑ Ð²Ð·Ð´ÑÐ¼Ð°Ð»Ð°" Ð¸ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð² ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð´ÑÑÐµ, Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð±ÐµÐ· Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¶Ð´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¹, ÑÐ¸Ð¿Ð° "Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ Ð½Ð° ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ðº, Ð° ÑÑÑ ÑÐ»Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ¾, Ð´Ð°Ð²Ð°Ð¹ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÐ²Ð°Ð¹". 
ÐÑÐµ Ð·Ð´Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ°ÐµÑÑÑ, ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐµÐ²Ð»ÑÑÑ Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÑÐµÑ, ÐºÐ°ÑÐ°Ð½Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¸ Ð¶Ð¸Ð²ÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð¾ÐµÐ¹ Ð¶Ð¸Ð·Ð½ÑÑ, Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÐºÐµ Ð¸ Ð²Ð¸Ð´ÑÑ ÑÐ½Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ð¾Ð², Ð° ÐºÐ¸ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð² ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð±Ð°Ð½ÐºÐµ Ð¸ Ð¸Ð¼ ÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐµ, Ð½Ñ ÐºÐ° Ð¼Ñ Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð±ÑÐ´Ð¸Ð¼, Ð²ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð°Ð¹ÑÐµ, ÑÐ¾Ð½Ð¸, ÑÐ¶Ðµ ÑÑÑÐ¾, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ° ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ!

Ð¢Ð°Ðº Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑ Ðº Ð²ÑÐ²ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð»Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ³Ð°ÑÐ°ÐµÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ, Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð´Ð° ÑÐ´Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾, Ð»Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¸ Ð¶Ð¸Ð²ÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð¾ÐµÐ¹ Ð¶Ð¸Ð·Ð½ÑÑ, Ð° ÑÐ¾ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½ÐµÐ¼ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ´Ð¾! Ð ÐµÐ±ÐµÐ½Ð¾Ðº ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð² ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¸Ñ Ð»Ð¸Ð½Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ·Ð½Ð°ÐµÑ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½ÑÐµ ÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð²ÐµÑÐ¸. Ð¢Ð¾ ÑÐ°Ð¼ ÐµÐ¼Ñ ÑÐµÑÐ²ÑÐº Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð´Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ð·Ð°Ð²Ñ, Ð° Ñ.Ðº. Ð»Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð¾Ð½ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð», ÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐµÐ²Ð°ÑÑ-Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð³Ð°ÑÑ Ð² ÑÐ°Ð·Ð½ÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð½Ñ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð° ÑÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ¸, Ð¸ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð° Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ.

ÐÑÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐµÐ±ÐµÐ½Ð¾Ðº, Ð²ÐµÐ´Ñ, Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ñ: "ÐÐµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ°ÐµÑÑÑ, Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¹!" Ð£ Ð½Ð°Ñ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ðµ Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¾, Ð½Ð¾ Ð²Ð¾Ð¸ÑÑÐ¸Ð½Ñ Ð±Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¸Ð¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ Ð»Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¸, ÑÑÐ½ ÑÐ°ÑÐµ Ð±ÐµÑÐµÑ Ð² ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ÐºÐ°ÑÐ°Ð½Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¸ Ð¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÑ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÐµÐµ. Ð ÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð·Ð° Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð¾!

ÐÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾Ð½ÐºÐ¸, ÐºÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÐµ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°Ð» ÐºÐ½Ð¸Ð³Ð¸ ÐÐ»ÐµÐ½Ñ ÐÐ°ÐºÐ°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐµ! ÐÑ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÐµÐµÑÐµ Ð½Ð¸ Ð¾Ð± Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¼Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÐºÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ. ÐÐ°ÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ðµ Ð²Ð´Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾.
ÐÐ½Ð¸Ð³Ð¸ ÐµÐµ Ð¸Ð·Ð´Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑÑÐ²Ð¾ Ð¡Ð°Ð¼Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ñ Ð½Ð°Ð¿ÐµÑÐ°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¾, Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð°Ñ ÐºÐ½Ð¸Ð³Ð¸ Ð½Ð°Ð·ÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ "ÐÑÐ²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ð°". Ð Ð»Ð°Ð±Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐµ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð²ÑÐµ ÐµÑÑÑ http://www.labirint.ru/search/ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð°%...°ÐºÐ°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°/
ÐÐ¾Ð»ÑÐµÐ±Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð¶ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°!

----------


## ÐÐµÑÐ½ÑÑÐºÐ°

ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº, ÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð¾! ÐºÐ°Ðº ÑÐ°Ð· Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾! Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ðº ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ, Ð° Ñ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð´ÑÐ¼Ð°Ñ, Ð° Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾ Ð»Ð¸.... Ð±ÑÐ´Ñ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµ Ð¸Ð·ÑÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð¼ÐµÑ))))))))))

----------


## Ð»ÐµÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð¼Ð°Ð¼Ð°

> ÐÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾Ð½ÐºÐ¸, ÐºÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÐµ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°Ð» ÐºÐ½Ð¸Ð³Ð¸ ÐÐ»ÐµÐ½Ñ ÐÐ°ÐºÐ°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐµ! ÐÑ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÐµÐµÑÐµ Ð½Ð¸ Ð¾Ð± Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¼Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÐºÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ. ÐÐ°ÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ðµ Ð²Ð´Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾.
> ÐÐ½Ð¸Ð³Ð¸ ÐµÐµ Ð¸Ð·Ð´Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑÑÐ²Ð¾ Ð¡Ð°Ð¼Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ñ Ð½Ð°Ð¿ÐµÑÐ°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¾, Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð°Ñ ÐºÐ½Ð¸Ð³Ð¸ Ð½Ð°Ð·ÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ "ÐÑÐ²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ð°". Ð Ð»Ð°Ð±Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐµ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð²ÑÐµ ÐµÑÑÑ http://www.labirint.ru/search/ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð°%...°ÐºÐ°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°/
> ÐÐ¾Ð»ÑÐµÐ±Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð¶ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°!


Ð, Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÑÐ¸ ÐºÐ½Ð¸Ð³Ð¸ Ñ Ð»ÐµÑÐ° Ð² ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ·Ð¸Ð½Ðµ Ð»ÐµÐ¶Ð°Ñ. ÐÐ¸ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð½Ðµ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ñ. Ð Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾ Ð²ÐµÐ´Ñ! Ð¡Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð¾!

----------


## yakudza

Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾, Ð½Ð°Ð²ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ, ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ. Ð° ÑÐ¾ Ñ, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ, ÑÐµÐ¼-ÑÐ¾ Ð¾ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ñ ÑÐµÐ±ÐµÐ½ÐºÐ° Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ(((( ÑÑÐ³Ð¾ Ñ ÑÑÐ¸Ð¼ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ

----------


## polya

Ð¯ Ð²Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ²Ð¾ÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð½Ðµ ÑÑÐ¸Ð»Ð° ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ ÑÑÑ. ÐÑÐ»Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑÐµ Ð¾Ð½ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð» Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¸ Ð°Ð±ÑÑÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¸Ð¸ Ð¸ ÑÐ¼ÐµÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð» ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐ°, ÑÐ¾ ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ñ: "Ð¥Ð¾ÑÑ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ð°" Ð¸ ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÐµÑ, ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¶Ðµ ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ñ Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¸Ð³ÑÑÑÐºÑ-ÑÐ¸Ð³ÑÑÐºÑ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ð° (Ð³Ð´Ðµ Ð¾Ð½ Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶ÐµÐ½ Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾), Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¼ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð³ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ð° Ð² ÐºÐ½Ð¸Ð³Ðµ... Ð Ð¾Ð½ ÑÐ°Ð¼ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÑ. Ð¯ Ð² Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐ¸Ð¿Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸Ð² ÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð´Ð°ÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð°:Ð¾Ð²Ð°-Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»-ÑÐµÑÑÑÐµ Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ Ð¸ Ñ.Ð´. Ð¤ÑÑÐºÑÑ, Ð²Ð°Ð·Ñ Ð¼Ñ Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼ - ÑÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐµ, ÑÐ¾ Ð¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼.

----------


## polya

ÐÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°Ð»Ð°, ÑÑÐ¾ ÐºÐ½Ð¸Ð³Ð° Ð½Ð°Ð·ÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ "ÐÑÐ²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ð°" - Ð¸ Ñ ÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ð°)))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Kerry

ÐÑ Ð½ÐµÐ´Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ. Ð¢Ð¾ÑÐ½ÐµÐµ Ð¾ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÑ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ²ÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ "ÐºÐ°Ð»ÑÐº-Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÑÐº" Ð² "ÑÐµÐ´ÐµÐ²ÑÑ". ÐÐ°ÑÐ°Ð½Ð´Ð°ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¼Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼, ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾, Ð½Ð¾ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. ÐÑÐºÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð² Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐ½ÐµÑÐµ, ÑÑÐ¾-Ð½Ð¸Ð±ÑÐ´Ñ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐ·Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼ÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¶Ð´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ. ÐÐ° ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐµ "Ð¨ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¸ Ð³Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð²" Ð½Ð°ÑÐºÐ½ÑÐ»Ð°ÑÑ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ "ÐÐ°Ð»ÑÐºÐ¸-Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÑÐºÐ¸: Ð²ÐµÑÐµÐ»ÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ²ÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ"  ÐÑÐ°Ð»Ñ...! ÐÐ¼Ñ ÑÐµÐ¿ÐµÑÑ ÑÐ¼ÐµÐµÐ¼ Ð»ÑÐ±ÑÑ ÐºÐ»ÑÐºÑÑ Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð²Ð»ÑÑÑ, Ð¿ÑÐµÐ²ÑÐ°ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð² ÐºÐ¾ÑÑÑ, Ð¼ÐµÐ´Ð²ÐµÐ¶Ð°Ñ, ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð¾Ð±ÐºÐ¾Ð², ÐµÐ¶Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð²..Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼. ÐÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¾Ðµ, ÑÐµÐ±ÐµÐ½ÐºÑ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½ÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÑ! Ð¢Ð°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¼Ñ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð¶Ð°ÐµÐ¼ Ð¿Ð°Ð»ÑÑÐ¸ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ. Ð¡Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð´Ð¾ÑÐ° ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð° Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÑÐµÐ½Ñ. ÐÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ñ ÐµÐ¹ Ð½Ð°ÑÐµÐ·Ð°Ð»Ð° Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ ÐºÑÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÐµÐ², ÑÐ°Ð·Ð»Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ð½Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ñ..Ð²Ð¾Ñ Ð¾Ð½Ð° Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¸ÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼. Ð£ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ "Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ´" Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÑÑÐ° Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÐµÑÑÑ. Ð£Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð· Ð² 5 Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ 6 Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿Ð°Ñâ¦Ð±ÑÑÑÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð½ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÑ. ÐÐµÐ´Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð»Ð° Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐµ ÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¿Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ (Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐºÐ¸, ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ¸). ÐÑ Ð·Ð´Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾! Ð¢Ð°Ðº Ð¿Ð¾Ð½ÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ!

----------


## yakudza

Kerry, Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾, ÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð¾!
Ð ÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð¼ Ð´ÐµÑÐºÐ°Ð¼? Ð Ð°ÑÑÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµ Ð¾  ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ!

----------


## Kerry

Ð° Ð½Ð°Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ Ð´Ð²Ð°... Ð¼Ñ Ð²ÐµÑÐµÐ»ÑÐµ Ð¸ Ð²ÑÐµÐ´Ð½ÑÐµ...Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð¼ ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ²Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸Ð· ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð¼ÑÐ·ÑÐºÐ°Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð², Ð±ÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ° Ð¿Ð¾ ÐºÑÑÑÐºÐ°Ð¼, ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐµÐ²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐµ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ Ð¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ ÐºÐ½Ð¸Ð¶ÐºÐ¸)))

----------


## yakudza

ÐÐ»Ð°ÑÑÐ½Ð¾! )))))))))

----------

